# Where can I find woven/threaded necklaces?



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

I dont know what they are called I found one on a cruise but I wanted to find them somewhere online so I could order some. They are thread/ woven necklaces with small seed beads, I think they could even be considered crochet with really thread like thread you use to sew on buttons with. Any website or store that sells them would be great!


----------



## Marianne1 (May 27, 2011)

Well I would take a stroll around etsy.com. I find the coolest things there,and to make sure it is always secure I use a prepaid credit card. Some of the original art I see there is just breathtaking. They have oodles of jewelry all different kinds just enter an appropriate search once you are at the website. I'm sure there are many other sites similar but I can't recommend them because I don't use them. I always check the sellers feedback it's very helpful and I have never had a problem there.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Jul 21, 2011)

Back around last September I found a pattern for something that sounds like what you're describing.  It is crocheted with thread and explains how to use the beads. 

Will this work: http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2007/07/crochet_beaded_bracelet_tutori.html


----------



## janethoo (Jun 27, 2013)

maybe google can tell you anything that you want to know.


----------

